# Madone 5.2 Pro - SRAM Red



## steelisreal2

My Trek Madone 5.2 Pro with SRAM Red Groupset. Purchased Madone 5.2 (frameset was not available in NZ) with Ultegra SL, replaced all componentry, handlebars, stem and wheelset.










Frame/Fork:- Madone 5.2 Pro
Handlebars:- Deda Newton - 44cm/31.8mm
Stem:- Deda 100 - 110mm/31.8mm
Bottom Bracket:- Truvativ/Bontrager
Crankset:- SRAM Red 53/39T 172.5mm
Chain:- Shimano Dura-Ace
Cassette:- SRAM Red 11-26T
Front Derailleur:- SRAM Red with FSA 34.9 Clamp
Rear Derailleur:- SRAM Red
Shifters:- SRAM Red
Brakes:- SRAM Red - Cork Pads
Saddle:- Fizik Arione
Wheelsets:- Reynolds Stratus DV & Zipp 808
Cages:- Bontrager Carbon
Computer:- Mavic Wintech Wireless










Very nice handling bike - looking forward to the 2009 models (Astana team bike).


----------



## spessx

Wow - that's beautiful! How much does it weigh? I just got my new 5.2 Pro this week. I love it.

-s


----------



## dpr

Absolutely stunning. Im getting a 5.2 Pro also but my LBS will be building it up with SRAM Force. Seeing yours has just made it a dozen times harder for me to be patient! 

What size frame is yours?


----------



## steelisreal2

Frame size is 52cm, weight with Reynolds wheels 6.8kg.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

oh boy............very nice, enjoy it.


----------



## MarvinK

I don't know why Trek is the WORST large brand at supporting SRAM. Nearly everyone else offers SRAM on at least some models.

Kudos to you for having better taste than Trek!


----------



## Lungsonfire

Oh my goodness!! Me want!!!!


----------



## epicxt

Dang, Steel-

I've got the 6.5 with a mix of Red/Force/Dura-Ace and I'm feeling the little pangs of jealousy. Those are some dead-sexy wheels, and I like that frame color. These things ride like a dream, no?:thumbsup:


----------



## saturncyclist

MarvinK said:


> I don't know why Trek is the WORST large brand at supporting SRAM. Nearly everyone else offers SRAM on at least some models.
> 
> Kudos to you for having better taste than Trek!



Trek does offer several bikes with SRAM. Madone 5.5 Pro, Equinox 6.9 are what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## steelisreal2

*What will 2009 bring?*



saturncyclist said:


> Trek does offer several bikes with SRAM. Madone 5.5 Pro, Equinox 6.9 are what I can think of off the top of my head.


Correct - Madone 5.5 Pro has SRAM Force & Equinox 6.9 has SRAM Red. 
I think MarvinK is saying they don't offer any other road groups (Red/Rival) on road bikes. They will probably have a Madone 6.9 Pro with Red for '09 (Astana team bike).

The bigger question is, will they offer the new Campagnolo Super Record 11 speed group on a Madone?????


----------



## MarvinK

Ya, there's no excuse for not offering the Madone with Red, given the pro team they sponsor is riding it. Why not an Astana paint w/SRAM Red? Sorry--big thumbs down to Trek for being so Shimano-centric.

If you think there's any chance of Campy, you're dreaming. Trek is in bed with Shimano.


----------



## athenasoar

Wow. That blue really is jaw-droppingly nice.


----------



## uzziefly

saturncyclist said:


> Trek does offer several bikes with SRAM. Madone 5.5 Pro, Equinox 6.9 are what I can think of off the top of my head.


It's the TTX 9.9 actually and not 6.9


----------



## I-Ride

*Nice machine!*

That set-up is nearly exactly what I've been thinking of doing....5.2 Performance with SRAM. My LBS is getting a 52 cm for me to test ride and then agreed to get the frameset to build however I want.

Opinions please.....

Easton SLX 90 wheels vs. Bontrager Race Lite
Handlebars will be carbon, 40 cm....which to get?
SRAM Rival or FORCE? From what I read, same performance for each w/ different materials accounting for FORCE being slighltyl lighter


----------



## saturncyclist

I-Ride said:


> That set-up is nearly exactly what I've been thinking of doing....5.2 Performance with SRAM. My LBS is getting a 52 cm for me to test ride and then agreed to get the frameset to build however I want.
> 
> Opinions please.....
> 
> Easton SLX 90 wheels vs. Bontrager Race Lite
> Handlebars will be carbon, 40 cm....which to get?
> *SRAM Rival or FORCE? From what I read, same performance for each w/ different materials accounting for FORCE being slighltyl lighter*



This is correct. Force and Rival have the exact same design. Red is a tad different since it has the trim on the big ring and you can adjust the position of the shifter paddle. So, Rival has the same performance as Force, and if you wait until the 2009 Rival comes out, it will have carbon shifters and maybe more, but I know the shifters will be carbon.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Sram Rival*

I had SRAM Rival on one of my training bikes it works very well. If the front derailleur shifting is set up right, there is no need for the trim function. The trim function on SRAM Red is pointless I feel - if you use the trim (on the big ring) & then shift down on the cassette, to shift the front derailleur out again requires the full sweep of the paddle shifter, otherwise you end up in the small ring. The chain-rings SRAM Rival are a lot better than Red. I am in the process of replacing my SRAM Red chain-rings. They flex more than Rival and even Dura-Ace. Will probably switch to FSA's Super Chain-rings as they have the best fit to the crank spider (seamless blend from arm to chain-ring). 



















If you wait for the 2009 SRAM Rival you will get the carbon levers - current SRAM Rival is still lighter than Shimano Ultegra SL. The one change I would recommend you make is, used a Shimano Dura-Ace 10 speed chain.


----------



## I-Ride

Good info. Why the Shimano chain?


----------



## MarvinK

I'd definitely pick the Easton wheels--and either wait for 09 Rival/Force shifters--or just get Red shifters and Force/Rival everything else. Ideally, wait for 09 Rival--which will be heavier than Force, but rumored to be similar weight to 08 Dura Ace (which seems plenty light). The main reason to wait would be the shifters.


----------

